# Cleanroom Exhibition !!!



## clcte (Apr 1, 2017)

International Confederation of Contamination Control Societies*(ICCCS) is keep attention to the world's cleanroom economic and technology industry development in the recent year.

What i know one cleanroom exhibition in Guangzhou, China. They are devote to provide a professional industry platform to clean people.

That will be held in China Import and Export Fair Complex during August 16 -18, Cleanroom Guangzhou 2017.

Any one went to this trade show before? Any suggestion for me?


----------



## clcte (Apr 1, 2017)

That's right.

It's now the 3rd edition already.

Many renowned enterprises had participated together, like TSI Instrument, NORA, Hollingsworth and Vose*, EUYOPIA, Gerflor, TICA China, Bonric, etc. 

And According*to*statistics*from*Chinese*Contamination*Control*Society, last*year*China’s*demand*for*cleanroom*construction*generated*by electronics*industry*reached*29.78*billion*RMB*while*medical industry*contributed*demand*of*18.07*billion*RMB.*

It will be good chance to try.


----------

